# Any positive over 40 stories? give our hopes a boost!



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

Hi everyone, 
Im just downregging for my second icsi, would love to meet anyone who has a success story or is in the same boat as me with tx and egg collection next month. 
You can see my fsh levels in my signature, what were yours.?
Love Freckles xxx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi Freckles,

I'm 41 and my DH is 42, we just got married in Oct 2007 and have been ttc since then. Quite a similar story to yourselves!  Neither of us has any children or was married before, we're just late developers! We live in Belfast.

Anyway, after trying to eat healthily and taking supplements in the hope of a natural conception, we eventually decided to go for IVF in June of this year. Began D/R on 12 August, start stimming on 1 Sept, E/C on 14 Sept and E/T on 17 Sept.  We're with a private clinic called Origin, based in Belfast.

My FSH is 6.7 (from memory, I should really check to be sure) and my AMH is 4.4.

I'm desperately seeking some cycling buddies, ideally from Belfast but it's more important they're round my age to be honest. Are you based in England?

Kylie


----------



## ava2

Hi Girls,have been lurking a long time but decided to post.Kylie,i am with Origin too,we were up for our pre consultation 2 weeks ago and go back in a month for our consultation appt.This is our 3rd attempt,had one private go with the RFC which resulted in our little boy now 2,i then had my NHS attempt,got pregnant and had a missed miscarriage at 8.5 weeks so we are now with Origin for the same reasons as you,that the RRC PRIVATE WAITING LIST IS SO LONG.
i am 40 now and maybe 41 when we get around to our attempt,Origin now also have a waiting list!!! but hope to proceed asap.
I have been on this site on and off over 3 years and the sucess stories are amazing.
Statistics are always so general but i know personally of miracle cases,every case in individual.
Good luck with your treatment,i will drop in to see how you are getting on and i hope this all works out for you,
Take care,Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## finlay foxy

Hello ladies,

I thought i would give you a little hope. I am 41 (was in april) I was lucky enough to get pregnant at 38 with my son.  Since then, i have had a fet and a fresh cycle that failed.  We decided this will be our last go. I started stimming in July and had a very good cycle. I had 18 mature eggs, 13 fertilized and ended up with 3 blastocysts. Last week i got my .( My fsh ranges from 10.1 to 7.2) 2 other ladies also cycled with me who were also 41, they are also pregnant.

It does happen ladies and there really is no reason it won't be you.

Good LUck!

LOL
Angela x


----------



## Mrs CW

Hi freckles,
Have a look at this - not all the same story as you but lots of hopeful stuff

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180386.0


----------



## alegria

Angela - Congratulations!! Wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy. That give us 'oldies' lots of hope. Please do keep those wonderful success stories coming ladies


----------



## Claire149

Hi Freckles
thought I'd tell you my story.
Ttcing for 2.5 years in total
Ectopic and biochemical pregnancy within 5 months at age 38 then no luck for 8 months trying naturally.
AMH at this point was 7.6. FSH was 9.5.  Ist IVF failed due to undiagnosed endo (they couldn't access my ovaries  )
2nd IVf ended in a missed m/c.
3rd IVF at age 40 & 6 months, from 4 eggs (I had 4 others that they couldn't access!!), all 4 fertilised, 3 back in and got pg with twins. Sadly, I lost one twin at 8 weeks but I am now 20 weeks pg and all is looking good.
I never thought I'd get here but there is hope and it does happen!
Don't give up.
Good luck and wishing you all the best.
Claire
x
PS we're planning to have another go when this little one is ~9 months old. I'll be turning 42 at this point.


----------



## Frangipan

Hi Freckles

I was 39 when I had my first icsi cycle, which was successful so was 40 when I had my daughter. My FSH was 13.5 at my clinic consultation tho 7.5 at the start of the actual treatment cycle. My DH morphology was always below 10% normal forms over 4 different sperm samples. As you can see from my signature we are now expecting a second, completely unexpected miracle. I will be a month off 42 when he arrives!

As Angela and Claire rightly say, it really does happen. Keep positive and I wish you all the luck in the world
Angela xxxx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi Ava2,

Thanks for your lovely encouraging message, all is going ok so far, fingers crossed.  Started stimming 1 Sept on a very high dose (450) and no problems so far. Do you have an idea when you will start tx again?

Kylie


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

Thank you so much ladies, lovely to hear from you all.....its so welcoming to hear your positive news and really does help keep up optimism, 
good luck alegria with your little one, hope he or she is still going strong.... and so sad to hear of the twin you lost... , nature does have its own sad way doesn't it? but hoping you will have a happy healthy pregnancy.!

Kylie....how is the stimming going? im on day 11...bit of a slow responder to drugs.....they cld only see 4 follies today a little less than last time (i had 7) and are leaving me on drugs for a few more days, I was on 375 men last time, they changed it to 300men/150 GF (450 total) and prednisolone for raised nk cd19/5  which was 28 i think......and going for poss egg collection fri or mon...

Congratulations angela for your bfp!! and luck and love to all

Freckles  xxx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi Freckles,

I'm going for my 'mid-point' scan (I just made up that expresion!) at 8am tomorrow so I'm hoping for some good news, fingers crossed that I'm stimming properly and not too much, I'll let you know how I get on.  Today is day 7 for me and I'm due for egg collection on day 14 (Mon 14 Sept) but I suppose they'll know better after tomorrow if I'll be ready by then or whether I need more time.  Hope all goes well with you.  Talk soon Freckles.      

Kylie


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

HI Ladies,

Just wanted to get back to you, im 41..have just done my second icsi...and got a     this morning, i,d had bloods tested early on for immunity as i asked for it, had raised nk cells and took prednisolne this time....

I took a ton of supplements over the last 3 months, incl 50mg dhea, agnus castus,cq10, selenium, omega3/6/9. b6, folic acid and pregnacare. wheatgrass too...

Drank 2 L of water a day, gave up alcohol and rubbish and completely rested on the 2ww and followed zita wests book and cd.

Good luck to everyone out there, there are are positive stories and i really hope your dreams come true...

Luck and Love to Everyone

Freckles xxx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Congratulations Freckles, this is wonderful news and so, so encouraging, I'm delighted for you, hurray, clever girl!!!!!!  Do you know your due date yet (around 7 June maybe?) and have you picked out names  Better get moving on that nursery too!!!  Wonderful, I'm delighted and very excited for you and hoping maybe I can be lucky too...  We're the same age, I turned 41 in May and this is my first IVF, I also got married around the same time as you - Oct 2007.  We got 6 eggs, 3 of which fertilised and two of which are on board (one grade 2 8-cell and one grade 2 6-cell).  I'm very impressed by your clean, healthy living and I'm sure that contributed enormously to your success.  I'm taking loads of supplements, eating lots of protein and leading a fairly healthy lifestyle - I don't drink anyway, have decaff tea and am vegetarian.  But now I'm thinking I haven't had enough water to drink or any wheatgrass juice - yuck, how did you manage to get it down?  Anyway, I'm delighted for you Freckles, really thrilled and hope to follow your progress on this thread.  Please please keep me posted and wish my luck for my OTD on Thursday.

Kylie
xo


----------



## GERTRUDE

Hi Ladies, I'm new...and 40!  Congratulations Freckles!! How lovely for you, there hope for us all! I also got married in 07...another late starter  been TTC since. Ive just updated my profile...which seems like an never ending story!
Kylie, Good luck for Thursday I hope you get your BFP, hope you all don't mind if I pop in from time to time?

Gertrude x


----------



## Mrs CW

Freckles congratulations hun!  

Welcome Gertrude  

Claire x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls, Just thought i'd pop on with another (hopefully) positive story  

I am 43.

To summarise: I married DH in 2004, got pg right away then miscarried at 11 weeks. In 2005 got pg again naturaly and had DD in 2006. Another m/c 2007 then TTC for a whole year with no success. Then had 4 goes at IVF in 2008/9 all ending in BFN (one chem preg). Decided that my eggs were no use so started downregging for 1st DEIVF 10 Sep 09 (after 13 months on waiting list) - AF should have appeared within 10 days but after 14 days decided to do a HPT just to rule out this possibility - a strong positive - blood test showed HCG over 5000  

I am now 5 weeks 4 days - praying my little miracle goes the distance   

Good luck to all of you and never give up on your dream   

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## GERTRUDE

Congratulations Emmy  , good luck , I wish you all the best   Hopefully I will have a success story to shout about soon! Going for scan on Monday to start my FET...cant wait.

Claire, your children are beautiful x thanks for the welcome . G


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi everyone,

This is such a happy thread, it's the best message board on this site as far as I'm concerned!!!!!

Freckles - how are you doing hun?  I really admire you for taking all those supplements, drinking so much water and resting during your 2WW - weren't you bored out of your mind?  How are things going?  Have you told anyone your news yet?  Are you managing to
contain your excitement?

Emmy - congratulations on your BFP!!!!!  My cousin also conceived naturally while down-regulating and her little boy is strong, healthy and gorgeous.  

Gertrude - you are of course very welcome. How are things going? 

Mrs CW/Claire, hello, how are you?

Frangipan, congratulations on your second, completely unexpected miracle - I love these stories - how are you doing?

Finlay Fox/Angela, just sent you a PM, how are things going with you?  Can I ask, what dose of Gonal F were you on to get so many eggs (18, wow!).  I was on 450 Gonal F and only got 6 eggs, of which only three fertilised so not enough to go to blast and anyway my clinic isn't licensed for blasts.  

Claire149, congratulations, you must be about 24 weeks now with your little one?  So sorry you lost the little twin but I guess you're taking comfort from the fact that one baby has made it.  I hope you're doing well and enjoying your pregnancy.  

Ava2, how are you doing love, have you started tx at Origin yet?  

AFM, my OTD is on Thursday, we have 2 embies on board, a grade 2 8-cell and a grade 2 6-cell.  I had a tiny droplet of blood on day 9 after E/C which could have been implantation bleeding I suppose - but it happened once before when we were ttc naturally and my period still came that month as normal.  The Cyclogest is terribly constipating and I feel bloated - my belly is like a football and my boobs have gone from an A cup to a C cup!!  I have this to a lesser extent every month before AF arrives - it's just the result of the progesterone support.  But otherwise I'm fine, trying to stay sane ahead of results day on Thursday.

Please do send me your updates if you see this message as I'd like to hear how everyone's doing.

Kylie

xo


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

Hi Kylie..

Yes i was bored out of my mind....lol ....thank goodness for zetz west book and dvd....movies, my ipod and my iphone apps LOL oh and of course the computer and the phone....

Things are going ok...i had my first beta hcg checked and it was 149 and they said that was good so fingers crossed all will be ok, im having another one done tmrw to determine a rise or am      all will be ok as feel quite tired now...headaches and a bit of nausea now and again...

Ive told my parents and closest friends the outcome.....the ones that id told that i was doing the ivf.

TTFN 

Freckles xxx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Morning ladies!

Well, we did our test this morning and got a BFP.  Today is our OTD and we held out til 8am this morning - I managed to resist the temptation to test early.  We got an unequivocal positive on the pee stick the clinic had given us.      

I'm 41 and this is our first IVF attempt, we've been ttc for two years - since getting married in Oct 2007.  This is a lovely anniversary present for us.  My elderly eggs and my DH's lazy sperm have managed to get us this far!  I'm not getting too excited just yet because the chances of miscarriage are so high at my age. 

Kylie


----------



## GERTRUDE

OMG Kylie, thats amazing!!! Im so please for you both!! well done...Ive just told my DH your news, its gives us hope as were oldies too...although I don't feel it!! Did you go to blast? how many did you have put back in? how do you feel? sorry for all the questions  

G


----------



## s1165

Kylie

Well done

Fingers crossed for you and DH

xx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

Well done kylie..... woo hoo...         

us 41 yr olds are doing well with the statistics this month lol, best of luck to you hun hope it all goes well.

Love freckles xxx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi everyone,

Freckles23 and Sally1165, thank you for your good wishes.

Gertrude, hi there and thanks for being excited for us.  No, we didn't go to blast as my clinic isn't licensed to go to blast and in any case, from what I can gather, you need lots of embryos to go to blast and we only had three. As far as I know, the idea with going to blast is to screen out the weaker embryos: some will die before getting to the 5-day stage.  But with only three embryos we couldn't have taken that chance as they might all have died!  But if a woman produced, say, eight or more embryos, then they might be taken to blast to help choose the best one to put back inside.  Two of our three were returned, a Grade 2 8-cell and a Grade 2 6-cell. Both were 3 days transfers, collected on a Monday and returned on a Thursday.

I'm not feeling great to be honest, I have enlarged ovaries and mild ohss so I'm very tender and bloated, though I think some of this is down to the progesterone pessaries (Cyclogest) which I stopped taking yesterday, hurray! My belly is noticeably bigger and it hurts to laugh, cough, sneeze or even walk.  But a good problem to have, I know I'm very blessed to get a BFP at age 41 on my first IVF attempt.        

Kylie


----------



## ava2

Kylie,i just popped on to say congratulations and well done.I am so delighted for you,i have been following your progress over on the N.I. thread with interest.
We have had our consultation with Origin and are due to start hopefully Jan,depending on waiting lists,
Please be good to yourself over the next while and enjoy your result,you sound like quite a calm person and i hope everything works out for you,catch up with you soon.either here or over there!!!!
NightAva2.


----------



## alegria

Well done Kylie! Really happy for you


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

Hi Kylie how is it going? how are you feeling hun?
Had my second beta hcg done all good figures have doubled in 2 days so    all will be fine...
I had 2 grade 1 embies transferred, a 4 cell and 8 cell... i feel remarkably well and energetic, apart from acheing down there wldnt really know i was pregnant i think...but then i am only 5+2.
Good luck hun its so exciting isnt it to at last get a  
TTFN
Freckles xxxx


----------



## GERTRUDE

Hi All, thanks Kylie for answering all my questions . Hopefully we are going to try to go to blast , we have 7 frozen, buts it such a dilemma whether we let them defrost them all to try to go to blast or just have them take a few and go for a 3 day transfer, trying to preserve some for next time...if it doesn't work. This is really our last chance, as we have had to pay for all of our tx and we are all of of funds now. Anyway I hope you feel better soon, put your feet up if you can.  G


----------



## walnut123

Hello Ladies

To give everyone hope out there..........

I had my first buba at 47 and am now pg with my second at 48.  Both bubs deivf.

Wishing everyone success.


----------



## GERTRUDE

Wow walnut123!! congratulations!! im on my 2 ww, had 2 embies put back in on sat, so Im just at the start of a long wait...hopefully I'll have something positive to report in 2 weeks


----------



## Val123

Hey all - lovely to see such positive over-40 stories on here.

I fit in this category age-wise, but after our clinic conceding defeat with IVF and telling us not to waste any more of our money, we went down the surrogacy route and we are almost 15 weeks pregnant.  I am 49 and my DH is 40 and we had been ttc for 15 years.

I post in the surrogacy section sometimes, but feel like a dinosaur lol.  Glad I found this forum.

Walnut - what an encouraging story for older mummies to be - amazing.

Good luck to everyone still ttc - hope to see lots of BFPs soon.

Val


----------



## sunshine babe

Hello Everyone, Congrats to you Freckles, its really nice to hear some positive news for us over 40's.  I am 44 and on my last legs.  Was seeing Dr Zhai, but was not getting anywhere, and now I don't know what to do.  On a ton of supps already apart from DHEA, was told to stop taking that while on TCM.  Can someone please tell me where i can buy some wheatgrass from.  I am also taking Maca Root powder from Peru.  Want to keep trying, but not feeling very positive about it all right now  

Congrats to all you lovely ladies and wishing all you other lovely ladies lots luck.

Walnut 123, can i ask if you did it all naturally?  Gosh 48, that's amazing.  There is hope.

Also, does anyone know of a really good Chinese Dr in London?

Thanks for listening.


----------



## GERTRUDE

Hello Sunshine babe, sorry Im not very clued up to answer your questions, but I hope you feel better soon and wich you luck of luck and positive energy  x


----------



## Guest

sunshine babe said:


> Hello Everyone, Congrats to you Freckles, its really nice to hear some positive news for us over 40's. I am 44 and on my last legs. Was seeing Dr Zhai, but was not getting anywhere, and now I don't know what to do. On a ton of supps already apart from DHEA, was told to stop taking that while on TCM. Can someone please tell me where i can buy some wheatgrass from. I am also taking Maca Root powder from Peru. Want to keep trying, but not feeling very positive about it all right now
> 
> Congrats to all you lovely ladies and wishing all you other lovely ladies lots luck.
> 
> Walnut 123, can i ask if you did it all naturally? Gosh 48, that's amazing. There is hope.
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a really good Chinese Dr in London?
> 
> Thanks for listening.


Not sure where in London you live, but try this link: http://herbsplus.co.uk/ 
They are chinese acupuncturists.


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls - am on to give you all a boost (I hope!)

I am 43 and have done 4 iVFs over the last 2 years with my own eggs - all were BFNs. We decided last year to give up on my eggs and try DE - so went on our clinics waiting list - after 13 months we were paired with a donor and commenced tx - after prostap jab i was told that AF would arrive within a week - but after 2 weeks still no sign - so we tested to rule out pregnancy - and lo and behold I was 5 weeks pregnant - naturally   

I am now 13 weeks and had scan yesterday - everything is looking fine - still can't quite belive it   

Good luck to you all - never give up   

Emmy xx


----------



## GERTRUDE

congratulations emmypops!!!!! wow! Im 40 and 8.5 weeks Pregnant (ivf) xx


----------



## emmypops

Thats great Gertrude - congrats on your BFP - here's to happy and healthy pregnancies for both of us    

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies
a little bit of hope for you, i am 40 and just got a BFP today, that was our second attempt at IVF so there is hope cos i never thought i'd ever get a BFP

good luck ladies

Teresa xx


----------



## armi

teresal just sent you loads and loads of bubbles. I wonder how many of those beanies havestuck.


----------



## teresal

ohh armi, thats the million dollar question, think family and friends have started betting. thanks for the bubbles   

Teresa xx


----------



## armi

I have put you ending on 33 in the bubbles for 3 sticky beans.


----------



## Be Lucky

Not sure if right place but gave birth to a healthy baby boy on 5 oct 09 at age of 44.natural conception.if u can c my history 3 failed ivfs amongst other things!but we r sure the ivf kickstarted sumthing.good luck berniex


----------



## emmypops

Wow congrats Be Lucky - enjoy your wee bundle     I'll be nearly as old as you when I give birth to my wee bundle next May  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## Hez

Hi ladies,

Thought I would add my own success.
I was almost 40 when I had my last IVF/ICSI cycle in October 2008, ( this was my last try with my own eggs and I had decided to try donor egg if the cycle failed ). I was a poor responder only 2 follicles and 2 eggs, both fertilised and 2 embryos transferred, miraculously one implanted. I was 40 in Feb 2009 and had my 20 week scan on my birthday!!!
My 40th birthday present arrived later on the 26th July 2009 and is now 17 weeks old and is asleep upstairs.
We were given a 5% chance of success but just wanted to say miracles do happen.
Luv 'n' luck
Hez x


----------



## fi123

I got a BFP this morning using own eggs at not far off 41!  Very early days yet and cautious but just so so happy to have got this far.   this is our time 

Good luck to all.


----------



## s1165

Congrats Fi

You give us all hope.

Look after yourself and fingers crossed for healthy 8 months

x


----------



## teresal

congratulations fi, its a great feeling   

teresa xx


----------



## Di39

Hi Girls,

I turned 40 in June and I've just go a BFP after 3rd ICSI.

So keep positive cause it can happen.

Diane x


----------



## wondercat

I have just had a positive BFP. I am 43 and 3 weeks pregnant. We used IUI and frozen donor sperm (I am in a same sex relationship) and had fostimon injections for about 7 days before ov. 
I have been trying, on and off for about two years I think. This was the second IUI attempt at the hospital - which is quite amazing i think.

I have the six week scan a few days after Christmas when they should tell us if things are going ok.

I am in deep shock - I had decided I was too old and had almost given up hope.


----------



## babs68

Hi there

I haven't posted here for ages! I wanted to add my own story - I'd been having highish FSH since the age of 33 and began TTC after I got married in 2004 (then aged 36). No luck, so tried IVF in Dec 2006 - chemical pregnancy. Tried again Feb 2007, had to abandon as only produced one follicle. Tried again May 2007, was touch and go as to whether to abandon again as only produced four follicales, but as the Consultant said "this might be as good as it gets, go for it". I'm glad I did, Mia was born on 6th Feb 2008, weighing 9lb 3oz. It was the only time my FSH was tested before an IVF cycle and it (amazingly) had gone to 5 for that month. So please please don't give up hope until you feel ready to...

Although I'm now having to come to terms with going through a rather early menopause (my FSH is now 94!), I'm determined to try for a sibling for Mia, first by going for frozen embryo transfer, and secondly by egg donation if that doesn't work. 
Best wishes,
BabsX


----------



## armi

More great stories!!!


----------



## little nell

I don't know my ending yet but I might as well celebrate the fact it happened...

After a concerted effort to have a family that involved 3 IVF and a natural pregnancy that failed due to misdiagnosis of an ovarian ectopic we moved away from TTC almost 3 years ago. We have two lovely dobermann's and had a calmness that our lives would follow a different path.

DH and I had a lovely time away in Gibraltar over Christmas. Dogs went into kennels, and we took some time to ourselves. I came back and had surgery on my hip. Surgeon managed to save the joint without performing a replacement for now, so am on crutches and rehab is underway. In amongst all that my period was late, and thought I had a cyst, as this has delayed AF in past. 

Anyhow, getting bored with it all, and knowing GP would ask the question, I tested with an old HPT that was 2 yrs out of date. It came up POSITIVE. OMG my world was thrown for a loop. I reckoned the test was duff so had to wait for DH to come home, and sort dogs out etc then go to shop. 

I peed on in date stick number 1 and it was a BFP. I am so shocked I cannot comprehend. I had surgery, was on a morphine pump, was catheterised, had pain killlers and am still wearing my anti embolus stockings and taking aspirin. My age is a concern too and with my tube being dodgy I still have fear of ectopic. 

I am stunned into a complete haze. Alternating excited with complete and utter fear. 

DH is excited I can tell, and weirdly my girl dobe has been like my shadow the past week. I wonder if she knew! 

I have no idea what to do, but to wonder and hope! 
I have a scan at the EPU to confirm it is viable and in the right place. Till then today is just another day.


----------



## Val123

That's wonderful news Nell - maybe it's a Christmas miracle from when you were away in Gibraltar.  I hope everything goes well with your early scan at the EPU and that you have a sticky little bean in the right place.  

Val x


----------



## meal2

Congratulations little nell - everything crossed that all goes smoothly!


----------



## lyons401

Hiya girls 

Not been on this site for a while after a failed ICSI with Care Manchester

Due to lack of funds and my husbands redundancy, My new consultant has put me on clomid.

I am 44 and desperate for some tales of success at this age

Love to you all


----------



## Be Lucky

Lyons.look at my history.i have posted on here b4!good luck!berniex


----------



## lyons401

Be Lucky
Thanks for reply and many congratulations

How old were you when you conceived?

i am   at the mo 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

Nell
good luck hun,... my fsh was 14.3 and im 6 months preg


----------



## da1sy

not a personal success but quite positive from the BBC...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8503726.stm


----------



## Be Lucky

Lyons 43.5 when i conceived also my fsh was 22 i think at 1 time and just nursin my sleepin 4mth old son at mo.nell is lucky.my mum baptised ellen called nell most of young life and then it sumhow changed 2 eileen.never.ever give up hope.i will pray 4 u allx


----------



## lyons401

Thanks for reply, I am on 1st 2WW on Clomid, my Fsh is 7.2 and my consultant says my bloods are encouraging.  Just find it all so frustrating as so desperate for the Clomid to work

Love to you all

Jill
cc


----------



## Be Lucky

What dose clomid u on jill?


----------



## lyons401

Hiya

I am on 100mg of clomid to be taken on days 2-6

Jill
x


----------



## Be Lucky

Yes hi 2 both nells and also jill howu gettin on?bx


----------



## parveen1

Just to say I'm 44, well 45 today! and 6.5 weeks pregnant with twins after DE. 

Its early days for us yet, but there are so many succesful births of healthy babies to ladies in their 40s.

Remember - don't give up on that dream of being a mum. It won't be an easy journey, but it will be so worth it!

pareveen


----------



## Happiness07

Hi to all,
Happy Birthday Parveen!!! Just to add my own story that I too am having twins through DE after a long and tortuous road - age 45 . Am hoping that this time I will become a mum. Wishing veryone luck and success .
Suki X


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies

congratulations to happiness and parveen and both twins wow  

happy birthday parveen  

love reading all the success stories on here and hope it give support to all you lovely ladies going through tx 

can i ask how you ladies have got on with the triple test (think its called afp test), it tests for spina bifida, downs and williams sydrome or haven't you had it done, i had my results back last week and the odds were 1-119 in having a downs baby but after the scan it was 1 -240 not taking it any further, we will love the baby whatever the outcome, but was just wondering what your thoughts on these tests

Teresa xx


----------



## Be Lucky

Teresa.u wld prob only need thes if u conceive withown eggs as donors usually younger.am i right ladies?i didnt hav test as rc and wldnt hav consider amnio as had mc b4 and wldnt hav considered termination likeu.but if ther was another time wld hav 1st part of test likeu 2 prepare or prevent anxiety.my baby ok.congratulations 2 all berniex


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

teresa,
congratulations on your pregnancy hun, it is a very difficult decision to make as everyone feels slightly differently about it, it depends what is important to you...whether to have the full triple test or not or just the first part as the readings can vary so much.
I tend to agree with 'be lucky' as using DE from a younger woman i think your chances are somewhat reduced and i also know people who's test was 1 in 250 and had beautiful healthy babies. i also know a lady who's statistics were i in 7500 and she did not have the second part of the test and had a downs baby.
You have to do what feels right for you....my personal statistics at the age of 41 with my own eggs were 1 in 250 for the first part (blood ) and 1 in 1426 (following scan measurement) i went to see the specialist personally and discussed having an ultrasound guided amniocentesis beforehand as i was very undecided and wanted to know his personal statistics, this is what he told me he reassured me....he said he had been doing them for 8 yrs, in that time he had had two miscarriages. he did about 15-20 a week.
now the national hospital average states a miscarriage RISK of 1 in 100, but he also told me they are considering changing that statistic to i in 1000.!!! 
He also told me if you do the correct things afterwards theres very little risk....weight off feet for a week,no pressure going down.
- i took 2 weeks off work. The procedure is fine it didnt even hurt and having had blood taken from my arm hurt alot more. 
After id gone to see him i felt confidant having it done as i wanted to 'know' and have my mind put at rest so i cld enjoy the rest of my pregnancy without worrying. I had a letter in 3 days after saying no anormalities found. 
Do what is right for you but i believe the test is absolutely fine as long as you follow the aftercare properly..no shopping etc for a week! it is just fear of the unknown.
Good luck in what you decide to do. 
love and luck
Freckles xxxx


----------



## teresal

thanks be lucky and freckles for that information, its nice to know others have had to do some sole searching in reaching their personal decision   

we have used my own eggs so wasn't really surprised that the results came back as a higher risk but after much discussion with DH we definately won't be doing the amnio, we are happy with the scan results and will be happy with our baby whatever the outcome, i know there will always be a shadow over the pregnancy thinking about it but would rather have that than take the risk of a misscarrage

thanks again 

teresa xx


----------



## Be Lucky

When ur baby due teresa?bx


----------



## teresal

hi belucky

i am due on the 2nd august, seems so long away just can't wait to hold MY baby in My arms then i will believe that i have a baby and not have to hand it back to friends and family

Txx


----------



## Be Lucky

Teresa.that is my birthday!me 45.how old ru?bx


----------



## teresal

belucky -- i have just turned 41 last month, ohh well you never know i might have it on my due date, which would give it at date of birth as 2/8/10 and DH noticed if you do 2 + 8=10 he's got very little to do, he said the same about our wedding anniversary which is 2/6/08 2 + 6 =8 hes a very sad man  

teresa xx


----------

